# Tips for adding better feng shui to a squat



## Tony Pro (Aug 12, 2021)

Tl;dr how to make a spooky cabin more cozy while treading lightly?
I’ve recently acquired de-facto possession of an old cabin on a riverbank. I don’t want to give away the location but it’s actually a semi-famous building with a really interesting history. Inside i found Brochures from 2019 which indicate the place is run as an event center in a non-Covid year, so it’s a good bet I’ll have the run of the place through autumn. 
All the same I don’t want to leave too much trace of myself during the daytime while I’m away. I’m leaving a cot set up with a throwaway sleeping bag, otherwise all my possessions get packed out every day, except for my manual typewriter which I can’t carry.
Fishermen do pass by the place and I wouldn’t be surprised if they get snoopy; for this reason I’m leaving the boards over all the windows. This makes it very dark inside and shuts out the otherwise beautiful views. Also I’m pretty lonely there, I won’t lie. I tried getting some writing done my first night there but found the atmosphere too oppressive.
I’m going to start tonight clearing away all the cobwebs and mouse shit. What are some other low-impact ways to make a squat a home? Pretty sure a potted plant would die.


----------



## Bibs (Aug 12, 2021)

Liquor bottle wind chimes are pretty great, but they defeat the purpose of being low-key. 
I'd suggest just cleaning the fuck out of it if you haven't done so already, a clean squat is a happy squat after all. 
I wish I had better advice on the subject, but all the same good luck, be safe and have fun!
With gratitude, -Ian


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Aug 13, 2021)

Sounds like you have a good thing going. I'd probably try to keep it looking as un-lived in as possible. Keep it boarded up and secure. Create a way in that isn't obvious. Ideally a locked entry somehow, if possible. Sounds like you have a bit of woods and river nearby. Maybe find what you're looking for out there. Or create it out there away from the squat. Nature isn't oppressive, get outside more. Use the squat as a safe place to sleep. The rest you can find outside right now. Winter might be a different story.


----------

